# Altitude do google earth



## under (20 Jul 2009 às 19:05)

Boas,antes de mais peço desculpa se esta pergunta nao se enquadra neste forum mas precisava de ajuda.
Precisava calibrar um altimetro e disseram me ke o google earth tem a altitude correcta,bastando por o rato no sitio onde queremos e embaixo aparece a altitude.O problema é que a altitude nao corresponde a altitude dada pelo gps...é que o google earth da 118 metros na minha casa e o gps da 135..e o erro do gps é de 4 metros.ja experimentei na serra da estrela e no ponto maximo so da 1989 metros...obrigado desde já.


----------



## Minho (20 Jul 2009 às 23:19)

under disse:


> Boas,antes de mais peço desculpa se esta pergunta nao se enquadra neste forum mas precisava de ajuda.
> Precisava calibrar um altimetro e disseram me ke o google earth tem a altitude correcta,bastando por o rato no sitio onde queremos e embaixo aparece a altitude.O problema é que a altitude nao corresponde a altitude dada pelo gps...é que o google earth da 118 metros na minha casa e o gps da 135..e o erro do gps é de 4 metros.ja experimentei na serra da estrela e no ponto maximo so da 1989 metros...obrigado desde já.



Os dispositivos de GPS fazem o cálculo de altitude com base numa triangulação dos satelites que cobrem a área onde está, estando sujeito a uma margem de erro assinalável. Já o Google Earth dá-te a altitude baseada em levantamentos topográficos ou nas leituras efectuadas com satelites.


----------



## under (21 Jul 2009 às 00:47)

Minho disse:


> Os dispositivos de GPS fazem o cálculo de altitude com base numa triangulação dos satelites que cobrem a área onde está, estando sujeito a uma margem de erro assinalável. Já o Google Earth dá-te a altitude baseada em levantamentos topográficos ou nas leituras efectuadas com satelites.



Entao posso calibrar o altimetro pelo google earth nao é?encontrei num site o seguinte excerto: 
"He went on to say that the best way to calibrate an altimeter watch is to adjust your reference altitude on a regular basis–daily if you want it as accurate as possible. The best way to know your exact altitude anywhere in the world is by using Google Earth. Google Earth provides the most accurate altitude readings by searching and clicking in your exact location..."
Sendo assim vou calibra-lo.
Obrigado pela ajuda.


----------



## Vince (21 Jul 2009 às 01:30)

O Google Earth também não é muito certo, vejo pela minha casa, onde tem uns bons 20/30 metros de erro. Uma solução costuma ser recorrer a cartas do Instituto Geográfico do Exército.


----------



## Breitling (21 Jul 2009 às 08:37)

Google Earth toma como banco de dados de alturas o projeto SRTM da NASA, que mede elevações por meio de radar. Isto quer dizer que em zonas planas a exatidão será boa, mas em cidades o valor que tomada é o dos telhados dos edifícios, com o erro que vocês podem imaginar.

E o GPS oferece altitudes muito díspares dependendo das geometrias dos satélites no céu, uns dias dará uma altitude, outros outra. Para que o GPS de dados confiáveis é preciso fazer várias medições em dias diferentes e calcular o valor meio de todas elas. Certamente com uma boa visão do céu.


----------



## David sf (21 Jul 2009 às 09:02)

O Google Earth não é totalmente fiável em relação às altitudes. Na minha casa, que fica numa rua a subir pronunciadamente na direcção a este, o Google Earth, mete-a a descer nesse sentido. Não sei se ainda está assim, mas há uns tempos estive a ver Gibraltar, e havia zonas de mar que tinham cotas perto dos 40 m.


----------



## under (21 Jul 2009 às 09:43)

entao nao sei como fazer... vou a praia e calibro-o a zero metros


----------



## Vince (21 Jul 2009 às 10:07)

under disse:


> entao nao sei como fazer... vou a praia e calibro-o a zero metros



Ou por exemplo num marco geodésico, qualquer local onde saibas a altitude exacta serve. Procura na Net por calibrar altímetro GPS que encontras alguns fóruns de BTT, etc, com dicas e ficheiros com informação útil para isso.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Jul 2009 às 11:13)

Na posição da minha casa a Google Earth mede a altitude com bastante exactidão.

A margem de erro será mínima, visto que indica 30m e deverá tratar-se dessa mesma altitude, pois a distância de minha casa ao Tejo é relativamente baixa.

Em comparação com outros sistemas a diferença até é bastante pequena, mesmo tratando-se de uma zona de algum declive devido à proximidade com o rio.

Alguns sistemas GPS são pouco sensíveis às diferenças de altitude e bastante generalistas e erram bastante nalgumas zonas.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Jul 2009 às 11:48)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Na posição da minha casa a Google Earth mede a altitude com bastante exactidão.
> 
> A margem de erro será mínima, visto que indica 30m e deverá tratar-se dessa mesma altitude, pois a distância de minha casa ao Tejo é relativamente baixa.
> 
> ...




A altitude de minha casa anda à ronda de 490m, que é a altitude que o Google Earth dá...

Em comparação a muitos sistemas de GPS, o Google Earth é o melhor!


----------



## Lightning (21 Jul 2009 às 13:28)

O Google Earth na minha opinião não é fiável. Vejamos o meu exemplo: segundo o programa, o meu prédio fica numa zona com uma elevação de 24-25 metros.

Se subir mais um pouco até Santa Marta do Pinhal, o google earth acusa também uma elevação de 24-25 metros. 

Melhor do que ninguém, o Mr Phillip sabe que Santa Marta fica sem dúvida alguma numa zona mais alta que a zona onde habito. 

Logo, e se estou certo, existe uma margem de erro. 

Para terem uma melhor ideia coloquei aqui esta foto (pode não ser bem perceptível mas foi a única que encontrei).






A zona de Corroios é a parte baixa, constituída na sua maior parte por pequenas casas e vivendas. Santa Marta do Pinhal vê-se ao fundo, constituída por grandes filas de prédios (rosa, amarelos, etc).


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Jul 2009 às 14:25)

Lightning disse:


> O Google Earth na minha opinião não é fiável. Vejamos o meu exemplo: segundo o programa, o meu prédio fica numa zona com uma elevação de 24-25 metros.
> 
> Se subir mais um pouco até Santa Marta do Pinhal, o google earth acusa também uma elevação de 24-25 metros.
> 
> ...



Exacto!
O Google Earth terá que ser visto, no que respeita à altitude, como meramente indicativo, embora muito próximo da realidade.
O meu prédio, pelo Google Earth, fica a 24-25m de altitude...
Corroios, a zona baixa pelo menos, fica numa cota de 0 ou até menos, em alguns pontos, pelo que a altitude de ambas as zonas não é idêntica, de facto, ao contrário do que sugere o programa.


----------



## MSantos (21 Jul 2009 às 15:50)

Em algumas montanhas e Serras no Google Earth o valor da altitude indicado é mais baixo do que a realidade, Isto acontece na Serra da Estrela


----------



## N_Fig (21 Jul 2009 às 18:02)

O google earth diz que a minha casa fica a 10m, mas na realiadade fica a cerca de 25m...


----------



## ct5iul (21 Jul 2009 às 19:28)

boa tarde

Bem o melhor e calibrar o Altimetro num ponto geodesico aqui fica um link onde se pode descarregar os pontos geodesicos http://www.jardimdigital.com/forum/index.php?topic=15064.0
Em alternativa pode-se acertar o altimetro pela estaçao metereologica oficial da portela 114 metros http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=15&gid=2267057&la=18 ou entao aqui http://www.igeoe.pt/


----------



## Lightning (23 Jul 2009 às 12:58)

ct5iul disse:


> boa tarde
> 
> Bem o melhor e calibrar o Altimetro num ponto geodesico aqui fica um link onde se pode descarregar os pontos geodesicos http://www.jardimdigital.com/forum/index.php?topic=15064.0
> Em alternativa pode-se acertar o altimetro pela estaçao metereologica oficial da portela 114 metros http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=15&gid=2267057&la=18 ou entao aqui http://www.igeoe.pt/



Não consigo ver o ficheiro  é preciso estar registado para fazer download do mesmo?


----------



## ct5iul (23 Jul 2009 às 14:01)

Lightning disse:


> Não consigo ver o ficheiro  é preciso estar registado para fazer download do mesmo?



boa tarde axo que sim e preciso fazer o registo tambem nao testei  mas deve ser presiso fazer o registo pelo menos nalguns foruns para se ver os download e preciso registar esse de ser um deles


----------



## Lightning (23 Jul 2009 às 16:01)

ct5iul disse:


> boa tarde axo que sim e preciso fazer o registo tambem nao testei  mas deve ser presiso fazer o registo pelo menos nalguns foruns para se ver os download e preciso registar esse de ser um deles



E não existe outro sítio onde se possa nem que seja só ver os pontos geodésicos sem ser preciso qualquer registo?


----------



## ct5iul (24 Jul 2009 às 11:26)

Lightning disse:


> E não existe outro sítio onde se possa nem que seja só ver os pontos geodésicos sem ser preciso qualquer registo?




se poderes manda-me o teu mail por mensagem privada e eu envio-te o ficheiro ou entao podes ver online em http://www.igeo.pt/e-IGEO/egeo_downloads.htm clica em pesquisa na rede Geodesica Nacional um abraço


----------



## hvalentim (27 Jul 2009 às 16:09)

Uma alternativa bastante fiável (inclusive para obter a altitude) ao Google Earth que conjuga o melhor de vários mundos (foto aérea rectificada, M888 do IGEOE e presumivelmente os dados altimétricos da NASA) é o LusiGlob:

*http://lusiglob.logica.com/*

Nota 1: O servidor tem com alguma frequência (sobretudo ao fim-de-semana) períodos de interrupção do serviço; como parece ser o caso ao instante em que escrevo.
Nota 2: Requer registo.


----------



## Lightning (10 Nov 2009 às 18:23)

*Re: Altimetria*

Eu precisava mesmo da altimetria da Freguesia onde resido, para saber as várias altitudes nos vários pontos da mesma. 

É para um estudo que estou a desenvolver. 

Existe aqui alguém registado no site que o hvalentim referiu acima?




Paulo H disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> 
> Visitem o seguinte site espanhol:
> ...



Este site é realmente muito bom, faz quase quase o que eu queria, só que estar a clicar milhões de vezes em cada quilómetro quadrado da freguesia de Corroios levava anos...

E tinha que ir escrevendo a altura de cada zona, o que é uma grande maçada...


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (6 Fev 2011 às 13:34)

Já agora como posso calcular a altitude do meu prédio?


----------



## fablept (6 Fev 2011 às 15:51)

Fazes uma média por andar de 2.75m..


----------



## Z13 (6 Fev 2011 às 19:31)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Já agora como posso calcular a altitude do meu prédio?



"Altitude" ou "Altura" ?


----------



## CarlosH (11 Fev 2011 às 17:09)

Z13 disse:


> "Altitude" ou "Altura" ?



Ola

Eu tenho pouca experiencia mas vou tentar ajudar.

1º - Ir ao Google earth e localizar o seu prédio;

2º - Reduzir a altura até ao máximo possivel;.

3º - Essa alltura irá mostrar um nº ex: 40m (40metros) o que significa que é a cota a que se encontra o seu edifico do nivel do mar;

4º Resta só medir  2,85m x (x o nº de andares) + o sotão ou telhado conforme seja  outros 2,85m e + a altura do mastro, está feita a conta mais ou menos , mais palmo, menos dedo, está por ai  calculada a altura possivel.

Espero ter ajudado. 
um abraço


----------



## fablept (11 Fev 2011 às 19:11)

CarlosH disse:


> 4º Resta só medir  2,85m x (x andares) + o sotão ou telhado conforme seja  outros 2,85m e + a altura do mastro, está feita a conta mais ou menos , mais palmo, menos dedo, está por ai  calculada a altura possivel.



Se o prédio não for muito alto, é questão de medir um degrau e contar os degraus do prédio (ou fazer uma média por andar)...mas 2.75/2.85m é um bom valor médio por andar.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (9 Dez 2012 às 12:48)

Não sei se se enquadra neste fórum, mas para não estar a criar outro:

Para saber a altitude exata da zona onde se situa a minha casa, que programa/site devo usar?

Sei que a minha casa se situa entre os 100/120 metros de altitude, mas gostava de saber se possível o valor exato. 

Deixo aqui os sites/programas que já utilizei para saber a altitude de minha casa:

meteogramas gfs  (dá-me 102m)

Geo-Divagações (dá-me 108m)

Google Earth (dá-me 114m)

Que programa/site vocês utilizam para saber a vossa altitude e/ou em que devo confiar?

Obrigado, desde já


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Dez 2012 às 12:58)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Não sei se se enquadra neste fórum, mas para não estar a criar outro:
> 
> Para saber a altitude exata da zona onde se situa a minha casa, que programa/site devo usar?
> 
> ...



A altitude exacta ao nível a que queres é extremamente complicada de obter... Não é impossível, mas apenas a consegues com a utilização de GPS Diferencial (topográfico) ou teodolito a partir do VG mais próximo da tua casa. Nenhum programa informático desse género que vai dar garantias inferiores a 5 / 10 metros verticais.

O que te aconselho é a extrapolares um valor intermédio (ou + ou -) a partir da carta militar 1/25 000 da tua zona. Tendo em conta as curvas de nível mais próximas, utilizando depois esta regra de três simples.

Assim por exemplo:
Se em  cm (horizontais/distância real) são 10 metros verticais (equidistância na 1/25 000) em y são "tua altitude"

x ---10
y --- (Real)


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (9 Dez 2012 às 13:02)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> A altitude exacta ao nível a que queres é extremamente complicada de obter... Não é impossível, mas apenas a consegues com a utilização de GPS Diferencial (topográfico) ou teodolito a partir do VG mais próximo da tua casa. Nenhum programa informático desse género que vai dar garantias inferiores a 5 / 10 metros verticais.
> 
> O que te aconselho é a extrapolares um valor intermédio (ou + ou -) a partir da carta militar 1/25 000 da tua zona. Tendo em conta as curvas de nível mais próximas, utilizando depois esta regra de três simples.
> 
> ...




Acho que me expressei mal, desculpa

O que eu queria saber era qual dos sites/programas que indicam a altitude é o mais correto/fiável? (ou seja, o que vocês utilizam)


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Dez 2012 às 13:12)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Acho que me expressei mal, desculpa
> 
> O que eu queria saber era qual dos sites/programas que indicam a altitude é o mais correto/fiável? (ou seja, o que vocês utilizam)



Eu utilizo o método que te indiquei. É sem duvida o mais preciso, 
Mas entre as escolhas que deste o google earth é o menos preciso e o "http://geodivagar.blogspot.pt/2010/01/clique-no-mapa-para-saber-altitude.html" é o mais exacto, no entanto o erro pode chegar aos 20 metros, os dados são extraídos a partir do Aster Global Digital Elevation Model com resolução de 30 metros. E isto é feito à escala mundial, em zonas litorais planas é bastante exacto, mas em zonas com relevo pode chegar mesmo aos 20 metros de erro, embora seja complicado. 

Utiliza a carta militar mais recente (tiverem ajustamentos altimétricos). hehe


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (9 Dez 2012 às 13:14)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Eu utilizo o método que te indiquei. É sem duvida o mais preciso,
> Mas entre as escolhas que deste o google earth é o menos preciso e o "http://geodivagar.blogspot.pt/2010/01/clique-no-mapa-para-saber-altitude.html" é o mais exacto, no entanto o erro pode chegar aos 20 metros, os dados são extraídos a partir do Aster Global Digital Elevation Model com resolução de 30 metros. E isto é feito à escala mundial, em zonas litorais planas é bastante exacto, mas em zonas com relevo pode chegar mesmo aos 20 metros de erro, embora seja complicado.
> 
> Utiliza a carta militar mais recente (tiverem ajustamentos altimétricos). hehe



E onde a posso encontrar? Paga-se?


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Dez 2012 às 13:16)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> E onde a posso encontrar? Paga-se?



Sim, infelizmente e incompreensivelmente paga-se... Podes sempre consultar na tua junta de freguesia ou câmara municipal.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Dez 2012 às 16:49)

Boas pessoal, para quem quiser ver/analisar melhor o relevo no Google Earth,faça o seguinte.

FerramentasOpçõesColocar um valor (1.5 ou 2) em terreno (Ampliar elevação).







Deixo aqui um exemplo, da zona de Bucelas.






Fica a dica, embora existam distorções, julgo ser interessante observar a orografia deste modo.


----------



## CptRena (25 Dez 2012 às 21:19)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas pessoal, para quem quiser ver/analisar melhor o relevo no Google Earth,faça o seguinte.
> 
> FerramentasOpçõesColocar um valor (1.5 ou 2) em terreno (Ampliar elevação).
> 
> ...



É isso e o CPU ir para a _Redline_ e ficar lá até fechar o GEarth 
De qualquer modo, é uma boa dica


----------

